# Fursuit Eyes



## LuckyLindsay (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm starting on making my fursuit head soon and I was wondering what to do for the eyes. I know most eyes are made of mesh however I want a large eyed myschevious expressive look on my character. I dont think complete mesh would capture that look I wanted. I was contemplating on doing the follow me eyes, but they look pretty complicated, and being this is my first attempt at a fursuit I dont want to go overboard. Any suggestions on fursuit eyes?

Also, if this first fursuit goes over well and looks decent I'll probably start taking fursuit head commissions really cheap for practice. (like >100 dollars cheap).


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 20, 2009)

Wouldn't the expression be portrayed more in the eyebrows than in the eyes? If you had one of the eyebrows higher up than the other, for example, your head might look more mischevious. A big smile might help, too.

Mesh is a good material for the eyes, as is any type of thin fabric.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Dec 20, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Wouldn't the expression be portrayed more in the eyebrows than in the eyes? If you had one of the eyebrows higher up than the other, for example, your head might look more mischevious. A big smile might help, too.
> 
> Mesh is a good material for the eyes, as is any type of thin fabric.


 
Oh yeah I'm definately adding a big smile and eyebrows. I wast just curious on how to do big tonny eyes without looking too creepy or awkward I suppose.


----------



## Sways (Dec 21, 2009)

Plastic bowls will do the job. And for the pupil you can use buckram. =)


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 23, 2009)

I used plastic paper for my eyes. you can get it at michaels or jo-annes. it's called plastic backing paper. 
but you cant see through it. I used thin white scarf fabric to cover underneath the eyes. that's where I see out of. 

orr you could just use the fabric for the eyes and draw on it with sharpie.

see?


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Dec 29, 2009)

OMGOSH I love your suit! and thank you for the advice!


----------

